# HELP!--digital certificate



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear All,

I applied a digital certificate and got the paper from the social security office. 

I download the user software from Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre. Real Casa de la Moneda - FNMT too. But I cannot use it and have no idea how to use.

I just reinstall my MAC computer yesterday. I read I should not change anything for the computer before I finish the whole processing?


I got a Id.CEA and a long long Codigo CEA from the office. I thought it is like to use online bank system. But it seems very different. I want to fill my modelo 720 myself. 

I use Google chrome and Mac computer.

Can anybody give me some help? Please!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I did this a couple of years ago and at that time it wouldn't work on Chrome, I had to use Internet Explorer. And I have a PC, not a Mac.

The whole thing was a timewasting nightmare and after all that, the Modelo 720 still wouldn't submit. In the end I paid my gestor €15 to do it. Life's too short.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

If you've installed it properly then you don't need to do anything, because it works automatically. For example, if you access the modelo 720 it will look for the certificate on your computer and present you with a box showing the certificate for you to select and confirm. If it's not showing, then there potentially 3 problems:

- it's not installed properly
- the box ( which is a pop up) is being blocked.
- you've overwritten the files through your re installation 

It works fine on Chrome on a windows pc, and I also have it installed on an iPad and an iPhone. Note to install on other devices you need to save the original file you downloaded.

If you still can't get it to work you may be better applying for a [email protected] pin instead.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> If you've installed it properly then you don't need to do anything, because it works automatically. For example, if you access the modelo 720 it will look for the certificate on your computer and present you with a box showing the certificate for you to select and confirm. If it's not showing, then there potentially 3 problems:
> 
> - it's not installed properly
> - the box ( which is a pop up) is being blocked.
> ...



How to apply a [email protected] pin?

The certificate looks installed ok but just cannot get it work.

If a [email protected] is simple,I would like to try.

I know Sabadell bank just gave us special pin and numbers and I manage my bank things no problem.

Thanks


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I did this a couple of years ago and at that time it wouldn't work on Chrome, I had to use Internet Explorer. And I have a PC, not a Mac.
> 
> The whole thing was a timewasting nightmare and after all that, the Modelo 720 still wouldn't submit. In the end I paid my gestor €15 to do it. Life's too short.


That fee was so cheap, many charge four times that!


----------



## CristiandelaTorre (Feb 26, 2015)

I use to do it with firefox in Mac. You can check the certificate is installed or not.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Just for info.

I applied on line for [email protected] registration. I got the letter of invitation yesterday, less than a week, and I have just registered.

Apart from their letter to me, all done on line.

Thanks for advice here.


PS The bad news is that 2 days ago I delivered the new info to my gestor to do my 720, as I thought I would not get my registration before the end of the month: Deadline for the 720..


----------

